# Peppermint Tea or capsules?



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

Every single morning I wake up with lower intestinal pain and I feel extremely nauseas. I never get a break from this and I have this to look forward to every morning of my life. It is terrible and it takes me a long time to get the motivation to actually get out of bed. Once I get up the worst of the pain and sickness slowly subsides. I wish I could be one of those energetic happy morning people but as of now I am quite the opposite. Actually those happy morning people piss me off quite a bit with my stomach pains!I have been told before that peppermint capsules could be something that could help this. I was told you need the ones that make it through your stomach and release in the intestines. I have also heard similar things about peppermint tea.My only problem is I cannot find either one. I asked the pharmacist and he told me that I was wrong and the peppermint would do nothing for me. He had never heard of anything like that and looked at me like I said something stupid.So first where can I find both of these and second have they been known to actually work for problems like mine?I also have terrible motion sickness which has gotten worse over the years. I cannot ride in the backseat of a car without getting sick immediately. Now it seems that I can't even ride as a front seat passenger without getting sick also. The only thing I have found that helps with this is actually those little red and white peppermint candies. Peppermint gum works pretty good too. Zofran works really good too for my motion sickness also but i would rather not have to take another pill. Also I don't think zofran prevents the motion sickness it just stops it once it starts. If peppermint candy helps with my motion sickness it couldn't hurt to give it a try for my stomach right? So has anyone here had any success with peppermint? Also has anyone else here had similar morning sickness as me? Btw I am a 28 year old male.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually peppermint is for abdominal pain or cramps.Ginger is more for nausea and motion sickness.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Before my IBS I used to suffer really bad with motion sickness. For me some peppermint sweets or mints worked really well - it sort of takes the horrible feeling you get in your mouth with the nausea. I read somewhere that it is due to an imbalance in the communication in the inner ear and your eyes - your eyes tell you that you are moving but there is a miscommunication in the vestibular system - the result, you feel sick. I also get very bad nausea with IBS and find sometimes sucking on a sweet can make it better, however you have to be careful not to swallow too much air because this can make problems IBS problems worse!For motion sickness, the best way to counteract this is to sit in the front seat of the car so you can face forward - this helps redresss the balance between the ears and eyes. Obviously it isn't always possible but if you drive, driving yourself also helps. I rarely feel sick if I drive and if I do I just stick on the air con!Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## britneymonica (Mar 13, 2011)

I actually found peppermint gel capsules at the vitamin store.. they gave me weird dreams


----------

